# Thor Review



## billc (May 11, 2011)

Thor was okay, it wasn't horrible.  that is probably the best I can say about it.  the action scenes were done in that really tight shot method where you can't really see a lot of the action, it was also very dark during some of the fights.  there was no real chemistry between the leads.  Loki was well played.  If you are a fan of thor you might want to see it on the big screen, if not you might want to wait for dvd or blu ray.

I would have to say that Kenneth Branaugh was probably not the right fit for director.  I would have to say he may have Ang Lee'd the movie.  I know it is hard to find directors who are fans of source material all the time, Sam Raimi loved spiderman as a kid, and Peter Jackson was really into the Lord of the Rings, but did Branaugh read the comic or any comics growing up?


----------



## Sukerkin (May 12, 2011)

Did Branagh read Marvel comics as a kid?

:chuckles:  He may have done but I am guessing there was more Shakespeare than X-Men in Sir Kenneth's youth.  There certainly was in mine and I was a lower-working-class oik, just like him, rather than someone born into the higher echelons!

For balance, here are a couple more reviews:

http://www.acadvertiser.co.uk/enter.../2011/05/11/movie-review-thor-65864-28669358/

http://www.empireonline.com/reviews/reviewcomplete.asp?FID=134400


----------



## sfs982000 (May 12, 2011)

billcihak said:


> Thor was okay, it wasn't horrible. that is probably the best I can say about it. the action scenes were done in that really tight shot method where you can't really see a lot of the action, it was also very dark during some of the fights. there was no real chemistry between the leads. Loki was well played. If you are a fan of thor you might want to see it on the big screen, if not you might want to wait for dvd or blu ray.
> 
> I would have to say that Kenneth Branaugh was probably not the right fit for director. I would have to say he may have Ang Lee'd the movie. I know it is hard to find directors who are fans of source material all the time, Sam Raimi loved spiderman as a kid, and Peter Jackson was really into the Lord of the Rings, but did Branaugh read the comic or any comics growing up?


 
I would have to agree, not the best Marvel film they've come out with, but certainly not the worst.  I enjoyed it for what it was but there was definitely a lot more they could've done with it.


----------



## Steve (May 12, 2011)

I was disappointed.  Even the beautiful Natalie Portman was flat.  The costumes, while reminiscent of the comics, looked cheap and reminded me more of Power Rangers than of a 2011 feature film.

The acting was flat.  The action sequences were cheesy.  The dialogue was stiff and stilted.  The effects were corny.  His buddies were just lame.  

I just thought the entire thing was... meh.  I expected better... particularly since the reviews were largely positive.   I've seen Branagh in film as an actor and like him, but as a director, I'm not sold.  I'd say this is my least favorite superhero movie since Ang Lee turned the Hulk into a chick flick.


----------



## Omar B (May 12, 2011)

Don't be so hard on Ken, he's a great director.  His Hamlet is my favorite screen version by far, his Frankenstein, Henry V, Much Ado about Nothing, Slueth.  I totally see what he was going for.  He comes from smaller productions, less SFX heavy and he stepped into what is essentially a blockbuster director's wheelhouse.

He was also trying to go for that half fun, half serious tone of the comics.  I think it worked in most of the movie.  I think it's a movie that will be more appreciated upon future viewings just for sheer worldbuilding fantasy.  

But still, as far as Marvel goes, the movie I'm actually looking ahead to is Captain America.  On the DC side (the side I like to stay more loyal to) it's Green Lantern.  But overall what I want to see most this whole year is Conan.


----------



## yorkshirelad (May 12, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> I was disappointed. Even the beautiful Natalie Portman was flat. The costumes, while reminiscent of the comics, looked cheap and reminded me more of Power Rangers than of a 2011 feature film.
> 
> The acting was flat. The action sequences were cheesy. The dialogue was stiff and stilted. The effects were corny. His buddies were just lame.
> 
> I just thought the entire thing was... meh. I expected better... particularly since the reviews were largely positive. I've seen Branagh in film as an actor and like him, but as a director, I'm not sold. I'd say this is my least favorite superhero movie since Ang Lee turned the Hulk into a chick flick.


 
One of my best buddies is Chris Hemsworth's personal assistant. They have been mates for years and travelled to Indonesia together a few times to surf. They are both great guys. Chris is a truly nice guy, he's never boastful and really takes care of his mates. He has given Steve a nice career and it is wel deserved.

I see stories all the time of scumbags making it big and becoming financially successful, just for being famous and it iritates me a little. Now, I see people like Chris and Steve become successful in the cut throat venue of Hollywood and it makes me happy. It really is one up for the good guys!

I haven't seen the film yet, but I'll throw in my 2 cents when I do. It might be a little biased though!


----------



## granfire (May 12, 2011)

(that Thor kid is some eye candy....might yet have to go see it...)


----------



## Steve (May 12, 2011)

There were some funny moments, although most of the best lines were from the political science intern.  

Chris Hemsworth did a good job.  But once again, the costuming just looked cheap and cheesy... like Yo Gaba Gaba.  I felt like I'd see zippers if I looked too close.
I also have a problem with the pacing of the movie.  It was slow, and yet the characters were all very flat.  With as much dialogue as the movie had, the characters could have been better developed.  The kiss between Chris and Natalie just came off as forced.

I'm a fan of the superhero movies.  I love them all.  But I'll just say that if I had a choice between watching Thor again or Daredevil with Ben Affleck again, I'd choose the latter.

Thor:  C-


----------



## MPC1257 (May 12, 2011)

I also thought it was average. I think a lot of that has to do with all of the preview stuff out on the internet. I basically saw most of the movie before it came out. 
So no sneak peeking for Captain America or Green Lantern for me.

I liked Chris Hemsworth, Anthony Hopkins and Tom Hiddleston. Natalie Portman was a huge disappointment to me, no emotion, just going through the paces. The rest of the cast was average.

Not a stinker, but not great either.


----------



## granfire (May 24, 2011)

So, who has seen it?
really bad?
Watchable? (Especially for one who has limited Marvel Universe Exposure)


----------



## Sensei Payne (May 24, 2011)

I saw it the opening weekend, and enjoyed it.

Although it did feel more like a stepping stone to the Avengers Movie, but still a decent stand alone movie in and of itself.

All in all I liked the action scenes and the lady liked the shirtless ones..so its all win win..lol


----------



## granfire (May 24, 2011)

Oh, shirtless part.....:inlove::boing1::inlove:


----------



## MA-Caver (May 24, 2011)

granfire said:


> Oh, shirtless part.....:inlove::boing1::inlove:


Did your sig-other have to do this??


----------



## granfire (May 24, 2011)

LOL, not yet.
^_^


----------



## girlbug2 (May 24, 2011)

Hmmm, you all must have seen some other movie than the Thor I saw on Saturday. I thought it was one of the best superhero movies ever made. For comparison, I think Spiderman 2 and the Dark Knight are the only better.

But then, i was captivated by Hiddleston's performance as Loki. Best antihero ever. I also thought the art direction was superior. Look at how they designed Valhalla. Niiiice.

I realize that this is a Martial Arts board and that the majority of the posters here probably went into this film for the action aspects of it. I think if that's the case, you are missing the whole point of Marvel superheroes. The real meat of their stories is in the human drama, both vulgar and high. That's how Shakespeare played it, and it's a winning concept even today. Thor is Shakespearean to the core.

I'm used to having an opinion that's contrary to the majority...but in thi case, box office numbers suggest otherwise.


----------

